
Rimworld, Dwarf Fortress, and procedurally generated story telling - ghostDancer
https://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/HenriBrouard/20191009/351783/Rimworld_Dwarf_Fortress_and_procedurally_generated_story_telling.php
======
Phillips126
I actually enjoyed Rimworld. I tend to only play AAA games (I'm a big fan of
graphics) but given the high amount of reviews for Rimworld, I gave it a go.
It was pretty interesting to see how the "story" played out. To start you
build a party of randomly generated characters (single or multiple) that have
both positive and negative stats and attributes and pick a spot on a map to
begin. The world location adds different difficulty elements to your game -
northern regions are cold (heating and outside exploration will be
challenging), jungle regions are hot and characters are more prone to
sickness.

Once you crash land on your chosen location its all about building shelter,
farms for sustainable food, temperature control, power generation, protection
from raiders, etc. Every so often a random event would occur such as bandit
raiders which you need to combat to survive, or traders roam by, or even space
debris may fall for materials to harvest. Sometimes the bandits will even
kidnap one of your party members which can be crippling if that happened to be
your doctor or carpenter.

It's a fun experiment to see how long the characters survive against all odds.
Sometimes they have mental breakdowns and turn on each other, other times the
raiders outnumber you and you perish, or even a harsh winter comes and your
characters freeze to death. The game can be both fun and brutal!

~~~
trianglem
Somehow after a while playing Rimworld, it started feeling like one of those
restaurant games where you have to serve food to customers.

------
Apocryphon
If Maxis was still around, perhaps this niche would be fulfilled by the Sim
games. Paradox grand strategy titles can also be story generators,
particularly Crusader Kings II.

------
yummypaint
Rimworld is great, and easy to sink dozens of hours into. I tried it after
getting into FTL, which has some similar aspects of randomness. Cranking the
difficulty in rimworld also produces a very different gameplay experience.

